# [WM] En fin d'installation quel interface graphiq ? (resolu)

## C3DScredi

Voila je me demandais ce que je devais installer comme interface graphique maintenant que ma gentoo est installée ??

X est nécessaire ? comment l'installer ? Ou je peux installer gnome ou kde directement ? Oui je suis un noobs :p

Merci d'avance !Last edited by C3DScredi on Thu May 04, 2006 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## C3DScredi

je suppose que je dois obligatoirement faire un emerge xorg-server ? ou je peux directement installer KDE ou Gnome ?

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *C3DScredi wrote:*   

> je suppose que je dois obligatoirement faire un emerge xorg-server ? ou je peux directement installer KDE ou Gnome ?

 

non, en soit tu n'es pas obligé... gnome/kde dependent de X... donc, si tu installe un paquet de ce genre il va installer les dependances... donc X, 

Mais, parce qur sans mais c'est pas drole... si par malheur, sans avoir precisé ton emerge xorg-server, le serveur X ne sera pas dans le world.

Ou est le probleme, je l'ai quand même je m'en fout... certes, mais si tu desinstalle kde/gnome (on change d'ordre... pas de jaloux:) ) et tous les progs qui dependent de X, emerge, lors d'un depclean voudra unmerger X aussi...

Bon, ce cas est stupide... de toute maniere, si tu desinstalle toutes tes applis graphique, c'est bien que tu ne veux plus de X non plus...

Encore un post qui sert a rien  :Sad:  (enfin, pour l'exemple, si j'ai été assez clair, ce dont je doute.)

----------

## C3DScredi

Sisi très clair, merci a toi ^^

Mais comment je dois faire l'emerge xorg-server ? parce que quand je tape "emerge xorg-server", il me dit All ebuilds that could satisfy "xorg-server" have been masked ...

----------

## C3DScredi

En fait si je comprends bien  c'est parce que c'est une version instable mais comment lui dire de prendre la version stable ?

----------

## C3DScredi

Ou c'est Xorg-x11 peut etre ?

Et est ce que quelqu'un pourrait aussi me dire comment faire pour que lorsque je tape une commande et que ce qui s'affiche depasse l'ecran il y ait une pause ou un truc comme ca  :Smile: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

bon, c'est emerge x11-base/xorg-x11 deja...

pour ton hitoire de textequi défile, tu as pas mal de choix... le premier, sans doute le plus simple, c'est de rediriger ta sortie vers un viewer de texte... au hasard, less, ce qui nous donnera 

```
$ma_commande | less
```

Mais cela ne marche bien evidement uniquement si c'est un sortie, et pas un programme un peu interactif...

Autre methode, shift-pageup shift-pagedown, ca marche dans un tty, dans les terminaux aussi...

Derniere solution, ma preferée, utiliser screen... C-a [ et scroll/copie/etc.. mais la, c'est un peu plus compliqué.

----------

## Quaker_Fou

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> Mais, parce qur sans mais c'est pas drole... si par malheur, sans avoir precisé ton emerge xorg-server, le serveur X ne sera pas dans le world.
> 
> 

 

Si on emerge directement notre wm preferé, tu dis que xorg ne sera pas dans le world.

Donc quand on fait une update complete du systeme, si on rajoute l'option --deep, il gere les dependances, ou est le probleme concretement?

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> Ou est le probleme, je l'ai quand même je m'en fout... certes, mais si tu desinstalle kde/gnome (on change d'ordre... pas de jaloux:) ) et tous les progs qui dependent de X, emerge, lors d'un depclean voudra unmerger X aussi...
> 
> 

 

C'est pour ca qu'on doit faire un revdep-rebuild, aprés un emerge --depclean, non?

----------

## C3DScredi

 *Quote:*   

> bon, c'est emerge x11-base/xorg-x11 deja...
> 
> pour ton hitoire de textequi défile, tu as pas mal de choix... le premier, sans doute le plus simple, c'est de rediriger ta sortie vers un viewer de texte... au hasard, less, ce qui nous donnera
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oui je te remercie pour tes conseils tres pratiques  :Wink: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Quaker_Fou wrote:*   

>  *bibi.skuk wrote:*   Mais, parce qur sans mais c'est pas drole... si par malheur, sans avoir precisé ton emerge xorg-server, le serveur X ne sera pas dans le world.
> 
>  
> 
> Si on emerge directement notre wm preferé, tu dis que xorg ne sera pas dans le world.
> ...

 

la dans ca cas, la, coomme je l'ai dit, il n'y a pas de problemes notables... mais imaginons une library qui à été installé parce qu'elle est une dependances, et que tu code avec cette lib... il se peut que tu supprime la pauvre appli qui s'en sert, et donc que lors de ton depclean, si tu ne fait pas tres gaffe, tu te retrouve sans ta lib..

[quote"Quaker_Fou"]

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> Ou est le probleme, je l'ai quand même je m'en fout... certes, mais si tu desinstalle kde/gnome (on change d'ordre... pas de jaloux:) ) et tous les progs qui dependent de X, emerge, lors d'un depclean voudra unmerger X aussi...
> 
> 

 

C'est pour ca qu'on doit faire un revdep-rebuild, aprés un emerge --depclean, non?[/quote]

Aucun rapport.

----------

## kopp

De toutes manières, même si le revdep rebuild restore X, la compilation de X n'est pas des plus courtes on n'a pas nécessairement envie de la refaire "pour rien"

Sinon, C3DScredi, je crois que tu as bien besoin de faire un petit tour ici : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/index.xml et http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Tu verras il y a plein de choses intéressantes.

----------

## Magic Banana

Bon... Etant un noob moi-même je vous trouve un peu compliqué pour lui donner rapidement la commande qu'il attend :

```
emerge kde
```

 ou 

```
emerge gnome
```

Voilà, c'est aussi simple que ça. Et c'est comme ça pour tout ce que tu installes sur ta machine. Tu veux un logiciel, tu fais :

```
emerge logiciel
```

Portage s'occupe des dépendances comme un grand et ne les supprimera que si plus aucun logiciel que tu as volontairement demandé (en tapant "emerge logiciel") ne l'utilise.

Si tu veux une librairie pour programmer (cas bibi.skuk), et bien demande la explicitement avec : 

```
emerge librairie
```

Elle ne sera alors supprimmée que si tu le demande explicitement (avec "emerge -C librairie").

----------

## boozo

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Bon... Etant un noob moi-même je vous trouve un peu compliqué pour lui donner rapidement la commande qu'il attend :
> 
> ```
> emerge kde
> ```
> ...

 

je ne suis pas tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi sur ce point : la démarche que tu présente bien que conviviale, n'est pas très pédagogique et, est incomplète car quid des packages -meta des WM ? sais-tu quels sont précisément ses besoins  ? alors que s'il prend la peine de lire la doc tout sera clair pour lui et celà lui permettra d'optimiser un peu plus sa gentoo non ?!   :Wink: 

et puis portage bien que très "simple" d'utilisation au quotidien reste qd même un outils complexe qui permet de gérer pas mal de cas de figures différents/de besoins spécifiques pour gentoo alors le résumer ainsi est un peu réducteur et entraine une perte de sens selon moi...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lesourbe

j aimerais voir un 

```
emerge kde
```

 sur une config ancienne.

----------

## Magic Banana

Comme tu le dis boozo, portage est un outil puissant au prix d'une complexité rebutante pour le débutant. Personnellement je pense que le mieux est de commencer à l'utiliser de façon simple (comme je lui ai conseillé) puis après quelques mois d'expérience sur gentoo (au cours desquels on aura parcouru les documentations, forums et autres wikis...) de le paramètrer plus à sa convenance.

Personnellement, c'est ce que j'ai fait... et, ma foi, après un an sur gentoo je pense maintenant utiliser convenablement equery, euse et autres fichiers de configuration de portage (/etc/portage/package.keyword, /etc/portage/package.use, etc.) pour vraiment avoir un système comme JE le veux.

Si j'avais voulu utiliser portage parfaitement depuis le début, je me serais beaucoup fatigué sans probablement y parvenir...

"Petit à petit le gourou fait son nid."  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

<OT>ton argumentaire se tient j'en conviens. C'est une affaire de sensibilité que de choisir le chemin pour arriver au même but   :Wink: 

Ce qui m'a titillé sur ta remarque c'est le côté "simple" que tu mettais en avant... bien que je comprenne bien et partage ce à quoi tu fais allusion en disant cela, il est de coutume d'entendre ce ton, faux au demeurant, de la part d'utilisateurs orientés ouinouin   :Rolling Eyes: 

Car même si certaines choses peuvent être facile à mettre en oeuvre du fait de l'effort des developpeurs, elles n'en sont pas "simple" pour autant ; et c'est généralement une erreur sémantique courante dans bien des domaines d'activités malheureusement

mais là je m'égare... dsl   :Wink: 

</OT>

Edit : je râle mais ce n'est pas contre toi hein ?! Je fustige contre certaines remarques qui m'ont été faites récemment   :Razz:   en fait ce que je voulais écrire/crier au monde c'est que : ce n'est pas parce que c'est "simple" a réaliser qu'il n'y a rien à comprendre et surtout que l'on peut s'en passer... de comprendre  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Quaker_Fou

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

>  *Quaker_Fou wrote:*   C'est pour ca qu'on doit faire un revdep-rebuild, aprés un emerge --depclean,non? Aucun rapport.

 

Je disais ca uniquement par rapport a la description du man.

Je cherche uniquement a comprendre, ne voyez pas en moi un air superieur loin de la   :Razz:   :Wink: 

Si j'ai "a peu prés compris", ce que tu remarques c'est que faire un emerge kde directement sans passer par un emerge xorg avant peut poser un probleme lors d'un emerge -C kde par exemple, si tu as d'autres wm d'installé, xorg sera malgré tout desinstallé, non?

Meme si j'ai emergé xorg separement, je ne le fais pas pour tout les programmes qui necessitent des dependances, sinon autant passer a une LFS.

Et je pensais que revdep-rebuild servait justement dans le cas ou certaines dependances auraient eté retirées.

Et que dans cette exemple precis , il permettait de reparer ce genre de choses.

```
revdep-rebuild  scans libraries and binaries for missing shared library dependencies and fixes them by re-emerging those broken binaries and shared libraries.
```

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De toutes manières, même si le revdep rebuild restore X, la compilation de X n'est pas des plus courtes on n'a pas nécessairement envie de la refaire "pour rien" 

 

Tout a fait d'accord avec toi mais ca peut regler des petits conflits en cas de soucis pour des gens comme moi   :Laughing: 

Cordialement,

----------

## C3DScredi

Ok ben mon topic aura aussi permis de lancer un debat mdr

J'ai foncé lire la doc sur Xorg que je n'avais pas vue   :Embarassed:  et j'ai installé Xorg  :Smile:  mais j'ai un petit souci au niveau de ma souris lors de la config de Xorg donc je vais créer un nouveau topic  :Smile: 

Merci à tous !!! Vraiment super le support pour Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Quaker_Fou

Essaye aussi de chercher par toi meme  :Wink: 

C'est la meilleure facon de progresser  :Very Happy: 

Pour ton probleme de souris si c'est le scrollbar ne fonctionne pas avec une souris 5 boutons , regarde du coté xmodmap ou si ta souris a 7-9 boutons (ou plus :p) et que tous ne sont pas reconnus va faire un tour du coté de imwheel.

Cordialement,

----------

## C3DScredi

Ben ouiu je m'efforce de chercher par moi meme mais c'est pas toujours suffisant :/

Non pour ma souris c'est pire ^^ j'ai créé le topic ...

----------

## kaworu

 *Quaker_Fou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si j'ai "a peu prés compris", ce que tu remarques c'est que faire un emerge kde directement sans passer par un emerge xorg avant peut poser un probleme lors d'un emerge -C kde par exemple, si tu as d'autres wm d'installé, xorg sera malgré tout desinstallé, non?[...]

 

si tu fais un emerge kde t'as X en dépendence qui sera installé avant KDE.

ensuite si tu fais emerge fluxbox (par exemple, on peut dire XFCE, gnome ...) t'as X en dépendence (déjà satisfait --> pas réinstallé)

si maintenant tu vire KDE, un emerge --depclean ne va normalement pas te désinstaller X vu que fluxbox (ou XFCE etc..) en dépend !!!

un revdep-rebuild, ça sert surtout quand emerge --depclean -av fais des bourdes (ça arrive quand ton world est pas complet, dans ce cas tu vois qu'il veut tout virer alors tu dis NON au depclean, tu fais un regenworld et normalement ça devrait passer). Perso j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec depclean , mais je suis hyper prudent , les monstres WARNING sont là parce qu'il peut faire des bourdes... dans ce cas revdep-rebuild te sauve la vie.

mais revdep-rebuild sert aussi dans d'autres situations, comme une malheureuse mise à jour d'expat, qui te fais sauter toutes tes applis X (y'a eu ce problème y'a pas longtemps en ~x86)...

----------

## bibi.skuk

Bon, tout ce que je voulait dire en disant qu'il valait mieux l'emerger a part était assez stupide dans ce cas la... (un utilisateur standard aura toujours un paquet qui depend de X)

Mais d'un autre coté, pour un debutant, la configuration de X n'est pas ce qu'il ya de plus simple... donc, on emerge X, on prend son temps pour le configurer (ah oui, twm, ca peut paraitre vieux et moche, et alors:)... bon, c'est vieux ok, moche, je sais pas ) et ensuite, tu peux faire tranquilement ton installatoin de wm/de, comme ca, tu evite d'avoir tous les problemes d'un seul coup.

Enfin, ce que j'en dit apres  :Smile: 

----------

## Quaker_Fou

Tout a fait daccord avec toi bibi.skuk sur le principe.

Moi aussi j'ai emergé xorg avant de passer a e17.

Ne serait que pour tester deja ma config sous X avant de passer a un wm en pre alpha / cvs   :Laughing: 

Et merci aussi à kaworu pour son explication.

Je prefere savoir que portage reagit de cette facon la ce qui semble plus robuste quand meme  :Smile: 

Cordialement,

----------

